
Days Before Losing Its CEO, Zenefits Lost Its Biggest Client - coloneltcb
http://www.buzzfeed.com/williamalden/days-before-losing-its-ceo-zenefits-lost-its-biggest-client#.cyV4W6N3ZM
======
marvel_boy
Newbie here. Anybody knows which technology stack is Zenefits based on?

